# Printer Door open warning, HP F4488, PLZZZ HELP..!!



## kool (Dec 23, 2010)

My printer (F4488) will not print. Orange light keep blinking, and "E" appearing in display. In the HP printer utility it says in status: "Door/Cover is open" and it will not print.Nothing is open and I can't even find ant tabs or sensors to check for malfunction. I think during changing cartidages i broke the lever that is found left side under printer, 

Guys from where i can get that new lever?


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2010)

kool said:


> Guys from where i can get that new lever?



From a hardware shop of course 
If your printer is in warranty, go call the service man.


----------

